

Rate my Website - sagarwithshah
http://www.rochafashion.com
I have started my online business recently. Just wanted to get reviews from you guys. It has worked quiet well as I have achieved revenue of $2000 by spending $400 or so in first month.
======
Meai
"WELCOME TO ONLINE FASHION STORE" is not really proper english, say "welcome
to our store" or "welcome to rocha fashion"

~~~
sagarwithshah
Thank you for the comment! I will consider it!

